# Breeding moonspot to moonspot



## Amber89

Just wandering about this..has anybody done it before what kind of kids does it produce ..I have only seen the breeding reault of one parent that's moonspoted. Really Curious about it..


----------



## Chelsey

I own a little buckling who is the result of moonspotted parents.















The first is him a few months ago and the second is him at about six weeks old. I apparently don't have a good picture of his spots from recently, I'll try to get one. His spots are silver now.


----------



## Calistar

I've only done it once. Out of triplets, two were heavily moonspotted. The dam was buckskin with moonspots, and the sire was brown/tan with moonspots.

The leopard-looking kid's spots faded as he grew, and turned from that dark brown to silver. The kid who looks like she's pure chocolate had very slightly lighter chocolate colored moonspots that lightened as she aged- she's pictured on the milk stand as a yearling.

I joke that my buck is stingy with his moonspots, because when bred to non-moonspotted does, he's only produced moonspots once- one single, small dark chocolate moonspot on a chocolate colored kid.


----------



## mariella

Dam









Sire 









And their baby


----------



## Amber89

This is my buck and doe


----------



## Amber89

Aww they are so cute! Im getting excited


----------



## mariella

I don't have a picture of her dam or sire, but this pretty girl is the daughter of a heavily moon buck spotted (He had more spots than you doe) and a moon spotted doe. She would have had a brown background and tan moon spots but her moon spots took over


----------



## spidy1

mariella said:


> I don't have a picture of her dam or sire, but this pretty girl is the daughter of a heavily moon buck spotted (He had more spots than you doe) and a moon spotted doe. She would have had a brown background and tan moon spots but her moon spots took over
> View attachment 161263


this is called a Tiger Dapple in Boers! very rare, and sought after


----------



## Amber89

Very pretty!!


----------



## Amber89

Very anxious to see if this breeding took he breed all 3 of our does the other 2 black and white with a little tan


----------



## Jessica84

In boers half the people believe that the more moon spots (we call them dapples) in the lines the better the odds of dapples. The other half though believe that you almost need to confuse those dappled genetics and have a more solid color to the mix. Honestly I have probably had more luck getting kids with dapples by breeding dapples to solids BUT it’s almost like rolling the dice and that’s what you get. I’ve had both heavily dapples parents throw dapples one year and then not a spot on the kids the next and have had the same thing happen when only one parent only has the spots. But I think that is the best part of having color in your goats. You really just never know what you will get! One doe off the top of my head the first time I bred her I got 2 solid blacks and 2 black paints. Same sire I got 2 black dapples and a black, last year, again same sire I got a black dapple, a red dapple and a red. Now of course everyone wants those spots but I still think it’s fun that it’s so unpredictable


----------



## Amber89

Oh absolutely its like Christmas lol


----------



## Amber89

If we do get a moonspot its sold lol a good friend already let us know they want it


----------



## goatblessings

Agree with Jessica - I have had two spotted does crossed with spotted bucks and gotten a solid mahogany and a roan paint. Color can be a crapshoot - so I prefer to focus on conformation, health, and milk production. Color is a bonus - sometimes - it can draw the eye in a non flattering way in the show ring.


----------



## mariella

Morning Star Farm said:


> Color can be a fun bonus and there is no predicting what you're going to get. Sometimes you might get a complete throwback that leaves you guessing where it came from. Those are always fun!


I had that happen this year! I have a brown Nubian doe and she was bred to my brown Nubian buck, They throw twin black roan doelings and one has a little moon spot on her butt, but neither of their parents have moon spots.


----------



## Jessica84

Now don’t get me wrong I fully 100% agree there is more to a goat then it’s color. That color should be last on the list of importance, and I DO love color. Amber said it perfect, at kidding time it’s like Christmas and it makes it so much more fun. But the fact Is no matter if anyone likes it or not people do like color. They like eye appeal and that’s with everything. A house with a view is better then a house without, a shirt with $0.25 of vinyl that says something cute or funny will bring way more money then a just plain T shit. Now on all of them even the goats I personally am like WHAT!!!! I’m good selling the twin doeling with spots for more money and keeping the plain Jane solid kid, a view does nothing to make my life better I’m too busy working anyways and doesn’t matter what the shirt looks like something will stain and ruin it within a year anyways. But not everyone looks at it that way. And I guess it is what it is. I personally am going to work hard on having my perfect herd. Being hardy and low maintenance to me is number one. I have culled beautiful goats in both the conformation department and the color department for not being low maintenance or meeting my main goals. It doesn’t matter what a kid color is like, if it is not something I would be proud to have my name attached to it’s going to be someone’s dinner.


----------



## Amber89

Im super proud of my moonspotted girl..The lady I got her from told me how she done her kids and gave me a booklet on care for goats she had printed man it was so helpful she is 2 almost 2.5 and has never been sick never been wormy my healthiest goat by far and our 3 kids we had born i did the same regime with them same outcome..love healthy goats ..hard getting them there and keeping them there lol


----------



## Drmike

I found this goat color calculator ...don't know how accurate it is

http://www.edelras.nl/Henk69/kruisi...k and tan;D;;;,A;A;A^ls;;Lateral stripes;D;;;,


----------



## Jessica84

Amber she sounds like she is perfect!! And she looks very healthy. So have you already bred her? Going to breed her very soon? I think no matter what they will be stunning healthy kids.


----------



## Amber89

She was with the buck 2 days and he hit her like I dont know how many times..when we get back from our trip he will be left in there for at least 2-3 weeks


----------



## Jessica84

So the long count down has started lol


----------



## Amber89

Yeppers for all 3 lol just hope they dont all go at the same time my 2 older ones will b 4th time kidding and the moonspotted her first time really excited


----------



## Amber89

Its just the wait of knowing for sure they are pregnant lol then the wait for kids


----------

